# Somme  toute nos vacances ne sont pas si mal passées.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Somme toute nos vacances ne sont pas si mal passées.*

In somma le nostre vacanze/ferie si sono andate bene?? Ho dubbi

Non arrivo a tradurre questo tipo di costruzione


----------



## Necsus

Tutto sommato/considerato le nostre vacanze non sono andate (poi) così male.


----------



## Elliesa

"Mi fa piacere che le vostre vacanze siano andate bene"
si potrebbe tradurre con
"ça me fait plaisir (?) que vos vacances aient passées bien"
Ho molti dubbi...grazie...


----------



## Ruminante

Elliesa said:


> "Mi fa piacere che le vostre vacanze siano andate bene"
> si potrebbe tradurre con
> "ça me fait plaisir (?) que vos vacances aient */ passées bien"
> Ho molti dubbi...grazie...


Penso che non vada bene e che si debba dire "... que vos vacances *se sont* bien passées" perchè è una constatazione, non un augurio.

Veramente secondo me anche nel titolo ci mancherebbe un "se", le vacanze "se sont passées", perchè se sono solo "passées" allora sono passate, sono finite, ma probabilmente mi sbaglio e si puo' dire. Ci vorrebbe la conferma di un madrelingua.

Riguardo alla tua prima domanda, oltre a "tutto sommato, tutto considerato" si potrebbe dire "A conti fatti, ..." o "In fin dei conti, ..."
Ciao...

EDIT: */ col verbo avere, potremmo dire "ça me fait plaisir que vous avez passé de bonnes vacances" o "j'espère que vous ayez passé de bonnes vacances"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Veramente secondo me anche nel titolo ci mancherebbe un "se", le vacanze "se sont passées", perchè se sono solo "passées" allora sono passate, sono finite, ma probabilmente mi sbaglio e si puo' dire. Ci vorrebbe la conferma di un madrelingua. Hai ragione, Ruminante, non si può dire .
> 
> EDIT: */ col verbo avere, potremmo dire "ça me fait plaisir que vous avez (anche *ayez*) passé de bonnes vacances" o "j'espère que vous ayez avez passé de bonnes vacances"


Espérer que + indicatif . Cfr http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/espérer . Anche l'uso dei modi è ogni tanto un falso amico .
Un caro saluto .


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie, Matou, come sempre sei prezioso. Non è la prima volta che sento parlare di questa regola, ma stavolta penso (e spero) che me la ricordero'.
Bonne soirée


----------

